# Small black worms?



## liquid

Ive never seen this before in my house until I started feeding raw, so I'm hoping to find more information about it here.

There are tiny black worm-looking things in my house. 
The only places I've found them are in the kitchen where raw meat is handled/prepared and right by Eevee's crate where she eats.
They dont move when I see them, and they're normally curled into a 'C' shape.
I'm not too worried about them, I'm just confused for the most part. :lol:

Pictures:


----------



## frogdog

Are they hard shell? They look like those little things that are notorious here in the south. We don't have a problem with them but know people that have in their sheds and garages. Can't remember if I heard they are a probelm if you live in a moist area or wooded....ummm.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

It looks like a little millipede. That wouldn't have anything to do with raw feeding, though. They seem to prefer cooler, humid conditions, like basements.


----------



## liquid

frogdog said:


> Are they hard shell? They look like those little things that are notorious here in the south. We don't have a problem with them but know people that have in their sheds and garages. Can't remember if I heard they are a probelm if you live in a moist area or wooded....ummm.


Yup, hard shell.
Ive only been living in NC for 6 months now, maybe thats why Ive never seen 'em before, lol!



RachelsaurusRexU said:


> It looks like a little millipede. That wouldn't have anything to do with raw feeding, though. They seem to prefer cooler, humid conditions, like basements.


Weird - millipedes gross me out though


----------



## frogdog

Yelp, sounds like them...def look like millipedes never thought about it...you do see them in basements and such. It's just rare for people to have basements in the south.


----------

